# How has Kiwifarms ruined your life?



## OtterParty (Sep 23, 2016)

I try to rate things Horrifying when they horrify me but IRL doesn't have the button for it so I get Triggered and when the flashbacks stop I'm surrounded by so much blood and people are running away with safety pins stuck all over them


----------



## Fallensaint (Sep 23, 2016)

So when the flashbacks stop you are at a 1990 punk rock concert?


----------



## TL 611 (Sep 23, 2016)

I write :oops: all the goddamn time in other messengers and on sites

Also I have a crippling addiction to autism caused by the farms.


----------



## OtterParty (Sep 23, 2016)

Fallensaint said:


> So when the flashbacks stop you are at a 1990 punk rock concert?


and when I want to rate things nice meme but there isn't a button for that I have a sort of audial blackout and everything sounds like vaporwave which makes attending punk rock concerts quite confusing


----------



## Fallensaint (Sep 23, 2016)

Why the fuck did you start this thread in forum discussion?


----------



## Dollars2010 (Sep 25, 2016)

@Null took away my pink name and now I am greatly saddened by this.


----------



## UptownRuckus (Sep 26, 2016)

I think when I realized that I've spent hours reading it and then seeing that I've accomplished nothing but laughing at Weens...oops


----------



## OtterParty (Sep 26, 2016)

@SolidMario would you like to tell the class


----------



## Evilboshe (Sep 26, 2016)

I sometimes laugh when people use the word "exceptional" as a compliment.


----------



## DV 259 (Sep 28, 2016)

I became friends with some of you freak shows off-site.


----------



## Hypodermic Johnny (Sep 28, 2016)

mortal_wombat said:


> I became friends with some of you freak shows off-site.



That's funny because the site ruined my life by convincing me I could make friends here. I was wrong, I was horribly wrong.

Also, I keep having to stop myself from using sperg/sperging off-site because although it is a perfect term for someone being an obsessive tard, no one else understands it.


----------



## Sanic (Sep 28, 2016)

Sadly, it's made my life better, lol. Met some really cool people on here.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm an alcoholic thanks to the Farms. Thanks a lot fam.


Wait never mind I was one before I found the place.


----------



## WeeGee (Sep 30, 2016)

I can't read July or Julie without thinking Julay. 
When ever I browse Facebook, I look for the optimistic and autistic ratings that don't exist.


----------



## Not That Kind Of Orc (Sep 30, 2016)

I've only been here like 4 days and Ive already started to call people spergs irl.


----------



## Holdek (Sep 30, 2016)

Evilboshe said:


> I sometimes laugh when people use the word "exceptional" as a compliment.


When I read that word now elsewhere my mind automatically translates it to the "R word."


----------



## bottomfeeder (Sep 30, 2016)

Not to be a moralfag, but it's super refreshing to see creepy pedos & rapists openly mocked and condemned (even if they're tran.s). It sucks that it's not how it is everywhere.

It's also torturous to not be able to use the emoticons and ratings on other social media. Also, as others have mentioned, sperg has immediately become part of my vocabulary and I struggle not to say it in mixed company.



Spoiler: :powerlevel: 



Thankfully, my girlfriend is also on the Farms, so we whisper to each other sweet nothings of lolcows all night.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Oct 1, 2016)

When I get road rage, I call people cucks.


----------



## Silver (Oct 1, 2016)

I almost used "powerlevel" once irl in the middle of class


----------



## Holdek (Oct 1, 2016)

Hypodermic Johnny said:


> That's funny because the site ruined my life by convincing me I could make friends here. I was wrong, I was horribly wrong.


What happened fam?


----------



## OtterParty (Oct 13, 2016)

Update: I forgot other places don't use the same wordfilter and told a friend to use nigger scholar to format his citations

he's black

help, what do


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 13, 2016)

OtterParty said:


> Update: I forgot other places don't use the same wordfilter and told a friend to use Google scholar to format his citations
> 
> he's black
> 
> help, what do



There's a Nigger Scholar?


----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 13, 2016)

I have seen things that never meant to be seen by sane human eyes.

At least I can now fully comprehend Lovecraftian horror!


----------



## Todesfurcht (Oct 14, 2016)

I joined today and now I can't log off.


----------



## Robotron (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks to this website, I now know more cringy things that make me lose faith in humanity even quicker than before.


----------



## TaterBot (Oct 15, 2016)

When I first joined I didn't dare mention the names of other forums I'm in.

Now I don't dare mention kiwifarms.net anywhere else.  We're kind of a head fry.


----------



## Autistic Phil Collins (Oct 15, 2016)

I've been lurking for so long that I made an account. Signing up for the farms is the worst thing a person can do.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Oct 17, 2016)

I drink a lot


----------



## MG 620 (Oct 17, 2016)

I no longer want to visit New Zealand.


----------



## Holdek (Oct 17, 2016)

Todesfurcht said:


> I joined today and now I can't log off.


You aren't going anywhere mister.


----------



## Every Crook and Nanny (Oct 18, 2016)

I've started using autistic as an IRL insult.....


----------



## FemalePresident (Oct 29, 2016)

Now I'm calling people autistic, sperg or exceptional more than I'd really like to...


----------



## lolwut (Nov 2, 2016)

8 terabytes of dank lolwut memes clogging up my hard drive for future avatar use.


----------



## shibbolethal (Nov 3, 2016)

i obsessively archive and record information about people now, to a degree that's probably unhealthy.  i have google docs FULL of screenshots and links, just in case.


----------



## Vapour (Nov 3, 2016)

Browse Kiwi Farms when I'm bored at a friends place, then they ask what I'm looking at and I have to pretend I'm reading a thread about vidya and not about an autistic man taking a knife to his taint because troll lesbians claimed he didn't have a vagina and so couldn't have a threesome with him.


----------



## cowisnow (Dec 10, 2016)

i also have to refrain from not saying things like "sperg out" in other forums or in real-life conversation. Last thing I need is for certain cows to find me out.  Oh the sacrifice one must make to keep the lulz flowing....


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Dec 12, 2016)

Every time I pass by an unfortunate ugly masculine looking woman, I assume it's a dude in a dress. I'm close enough to Portland so the odds are 50/50 that I'm right.


----------



## Unseemly and Feral (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm relieved to know that no matter what happens to me there will always be legions of lolcows being a thousand times more exceptional than I can imagine.


----------



## Hypodermic Johnny (Dec 12, 2016)

I've now developed a crippling addiction to shitposting.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Dec 12, 2016)

I can't get off any wild rides.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Dec 12, 2016)

I blame this site for driving me to shitposting.

Edit: And for giving me the unfortunate knowledge that tr00ns won't let a dude shit in peace.


----------



## cowisnow (Dec 14, 2016)

sikotik said:


> Every time I pass by an unfortunate ugly masculine looking woman, I assume it's a dude in a dress. I'm close enough to Portland so the odds are 50/50 that I'm right.


What if, in the course of having to interact with them, you misgender them and you end up with a black eye?


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Dec 14, 2016)

cowisnow said:


> What if, in the course of having to interact with them, you misgender them and you end up with a black eye?


If I had to actually interact with them as opposed to just passing them on the street, I'd refer to them as whatever I thought would least likely get me a black eye.


----------



## Euphues Evenlede (Dec 14, 2016)

The only considerably negative impact this site has had on my life is that I now unironically enjoy Sonichu.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 15, 2016)

Let's not assume we _had _lives before the farms!


----------



## polonium (Dec 15, 2016)

I can't even pretend to have human emotions any more


----------



## Tranhuviya (Dec 15, 2016)

Addicted me to anal sex with ladybois.


----------

